# Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

One of the best known Violin Concertos and one of the most difficult works for the violin.
This Concerto was composed in March 1878 and was completed one month after on April 11th. Tchaikovsky composed it at a time when he was recovering from depression after a disastrous marriage to Antonia Miliukova. She was a former student who was thought to have been madly in love with him and he was only married to her for three months. He quickly despised her and when the marriage was over, he was so depressed, he tried to contract a chill by wading into the freezing Moscow River. Through composing this Concerto, it helped his recovery and gave him the inspiration to compose again.
A personal favourite of mine as it reminds me of my very first Classical Music Concert in Llandudno, Wales over twenty years ago and who better to perform this amazing Violin Concerto than my favourite Violinist Joshua Bell with the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Sakari Oramo. It was the centrepiece of the Nobel Prize Concert in 2010 in Stockholm in honour of the Nobel Laureates. It is performed with such intensity and emotion that I am moved every time I listen to it.

Written by Judith 
First appeared on Wordpress in "Tchaikovsky: His Life and Works" by Michael Paul Smith..
[email protected].
tchaikovskylifeandworks.wordpress.com


----------

